# in praise of eterna



## sherwoodschwartz




----------



## igorRIJEKA

Nice watch :-!
Manual winding or automatic?


----------



## sherwoodschwartz

eternamatics are all automatic. in fact, if the dial is marked 'eterna automatic' you can bet there's a bumper movement inside. if it's marked 'eternamatic' then it should be a full rotor. if simply 'eterna' expect a handwind. now, obviously incorrect redials are a factor, but i have found that formula to be pretty reliable.


----------



## Roland Ranfft

Hi there,

I wonder why dial daubers aren't able to choose a font at least similar to the original.

Regards, Roland Ranfft


----------



## sherwoodschwartz

there are times when that bothers me. 

this isn't one of them. the dial has a pleasing faded grey and the font is consistent. i like it.


----------



## Eeeb

sherwoodschwartz said:


> there are times when that bothers me.
> 
> this isn't one of them. the dial has a pleasing faded grey and the font is consistent. i like it.


I don't think the font is the same as that used by Eternia. And the lines appear not to be as crisp. But the ambiance of the watch is quite nice. Nice watches. Great movements.


----------



## Roland Ranfft

Hi sherwoodschwartz,

I know, it is no common forum style to replace congrats by condolence, 
but if nobody breaks with this habit, the Mumbai watch terminators will 
continue until the last watch is ruined.

You can be happy that the dial is neither pink nor turqoise, and that the 
minute scale is fairly aligned, but else this dial has all features of a poor 
restoration:

1) Blurry poorly defined lines.

2) Wrong font: Standard italics instead of the Eterna typical upright 
characters with bold top lines.

3) Misaligned signature, too tight to the ball-bearing logo.

4) Silver look alike paint instead of silver plating.

5) Missing luminous dots.

In the end everything done on this dial was done wrong, and this reduces 
the watch from a collectible to a simple old but still usable watch, which 
lost the character of the original.

I don't belong to the purists who don't accept redials at all, but I think if 
they were produced in any former times, it should be possible to reproduce 
them today, maintaining all details or at least the character of the 
original. And there are (pretty expensive) restorers who can.

Just to illustrate my preferences: I'd even prefer a dial with moderate aging 
like this very similar to yours:










And for someone who can't live with some discoloration, even very old 
samples in top shape can be found with some patience, like this first gents 
ball-bearing automatic:










Regards, Roland Ranfft


----------



## sherwoodschwartz

those are lovely watches roland. congratulations for owning them.

you'll forgive me if i don't fall on my sword in horror at my redial. i like the watch. thanks for the detailed description of all that's wrong with it! 

have a wonderful day!


----------



## Roland Ranfft

Hi sherwoodschwartz,

I didn't want to bother you. There is nothing to say against a watch which 
is looking nice, and is ready for daily use.

But keep in mind: Many innocent enthusiasts are reading here. And they 
should know, what they buy and pay for, when they see a watch with a 
repainted dial, which looks fine at the first glance.

So simply enjoy your watch, with the feeling that at least the movement 
inside is a piece of history.

Regards, Roland Ranfft

BTW: The example watches were are not mine. They simply passsed my 
auction site some time ago. I collect mainly pocket watches, but actually 
it is sometimes hard not to extend my activities to wrist watches.


----------



## sherwoodschwartz

i understand roland. 

but perhaps you could help educate me as well. the two watches you've posted seem to be from the same era yet both have different fonts. the second is the font i am accustomed to seeing on eternamatics. if i had no knowledge of your expertise and had seen a picture of the first watch, i would thought it a redial like mine. 

you seem to be more knowledgeable about eterna than anyone else i have interacted with. do you have more dial examples to reference? it would very helpful to collectors like me to verify originality.

thanks.


----------



## Popoki Nui

Wow....great stuff. I can really see both sides. I'd be a little miffed if someone pointed out the flaws in my Eternas (or any of my watches...and I know I have a few poor redials), but as Dr Ranfft points out, education is important here too.

But regardless...that is still a sweet Eterna, sherwoodschwartz!! :-! Eterna is my favourite Swiss brand _by far_.


----------



## sixtysix

Some very nice Eternas in this thread....I just got this back from service a few months ago. Movement picture was before service.


----------



## Roland Ranfft

Hi sherwoodschwartz,

indeed, the dial signatures are sightly varying, and I've no idea whether 
they were modified with the time, or different were used simultaneously.

But so many Eternas passed my auction, and all signatures had three 
common features:

1) Upright, never italic.
2) The top lines of letters more bold than the rest, e.g. in E, T, R, A.
3) In letters without top line, bold lines from upper left to lower right, e.g. in N, M.

And the signature on your dial has none of these features, while all 
I've seen on watches and in old advertises have all three features. 
And I believe repainting old advertises is not yet common practise.

Regards, Roland Ranfft


----------



## Casg

nice, a vintage learning thread...:-!
So, here are my two Eterna's for comparison (one should look familiar to you Roland;-)).


----------



## scoupi

I have one Eterna. Manual wind, caliber 1476k.


----------



## vinylgreek

Here is the one of my two that is still awaiting refurbishing.









I appreciate all the information I can get. Knowledge is power, as the saying goes.


----------



## Casg

very nice


----------



## Roland Ranfft

Hi Casg,


Casg said:


> (one should look familiar to you Roland;-)).


Yes, and with some more resolution again the fat top- and slope lines are visible:










Many details of the signature changed with the time, but the typical fat 
lines are only missing in watches from present production, and I'd had fired 
the idiot responsible for the present signature.

Regards, Roland Ranfft


----------



## sherwoodschwartz

some real beauties in this thread. here's my tank- unlike the first, i think this one has the original dial. have at it roland!


----------



## Roland Ranfft

Hi sherwoodschwartz,

wow, that's great. Do I see it correctly that there are screws between the 
lugs to get the back waterproof mounted?

Regards, Roland Ranfft


----------



## sherwoodschwartz

you see correctly sir!

this is a sweet little tank featuring the 1323u:


----------



## mrsnak

Here's my 1951 Eternamatic. Birks Challenger.


----------



## sherwoodschwartz

oooooooooooooo!!

movement shot?

please?


----------



## mrsnak

sherwoodschwartz said:


> oooooooooooooo!!
> 
> movement shot?
> 
> please?


----------



## discordianist

This is one of mine, amazing piece which I adore and love. Clean lines, hidden crown, smooth and accurate even after all those years.


----------



## Navitimer

mrsnak said:


> Here's my 1951 Eternamatic. Birks Challenger.


Oooh, now that is really nice.

I know nothing about Eterna, were / are they considered a premium brand back in the day?

Did they make their own movements?


----------



## Eeeb

Navitimer said:


> Oooh, now that is really nice.
> 
> I know nothing about Eterna, were / are they considered a premium brand back in the day?
> 
> Did they make their own movements?


Eternia's movement making company was spun off and formed the major component of Eta, I believe. Quite a distinguished maker in my opinion.


----------



## AbslomRob

I think it works like this (I'm hoping to be corrected if I'm wrong). Under Swiss law, if you're a ebauche manufacturer, you can't make movments that _aren't _sold as ebauche's (for competitive reasons). So Eterna and ETA operated at arms length from one another; this allowed Eterna to develop new technology without having to give it to their competitors. Then later, that technology would turn up in an ETA caliber, so that they could make more money off it.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

AbslomRob said:


> I think it works like this (I'm hoping to be corrected if I'm wrong). Under Swiss law, if you're a ebauche manufacturer, you can't make movments that _aren't _sold as ebauche's (for competitive reasons). So Eterna and ETA operated at arms length from one another; this allowed Eterna to develop new technology without having to give it to their competitors. Then later, that technology would turn up in an ETA caliber, so that they could make more money off it.


It's more like: if you are a watch manufacturer (also making your own movements), you aren't allowed to also sell ebauches to other makers. Before this law came about around 1930, Eterna still had its movement making section incorporated into the company. Afterwards, it was either stop making watches or stop selling movements. Eterna solved the problem by creating a subsidiary company on paper whcih still liased very closely with the watch company: ETA.

I have always believed that one of the reasons why out of all the ebauche companies that existed before the quartz crisis, ETA managed to beat the lot was that they had the greatest experience in making *both* types of movement: ebauches for general consumption as well as high quality manufacture movements (for Eterna). ETA developed the ball bearing rotor, improved geartrain tooth profiles to minimize friction, developed the click wheel system for bidirectional rotor winding (Felsa used a swivel system), plus...plus...plus... No wonder their modern movements are so good: both the ETA 2824 and ETA 2892 are based on old Eterna "manufacture" movements.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Popoki Nui

VERY nice Eternas here! :-! My Centenaire send it's regards to you all:


----------



## tee530

Have really enjoyed reading this thread. Some beautiful watches, and some well-deserved attention to an underappreciated vintage brand.

My Eterna-Matic Kontiki 10. Sold as the Kontiki Nautic in Europe. 1489K movement, horizontally brushed aluminum dial, chunky indices, and matchstick hands.

Still has the original signed crystal: see the five balls barely visible in the center of the lower picture.



















.


----------



## Popoki Nui

Hey cool! I see the logo in your crystal. Yours is a KonTiki 10. I have a KonTiki 20. Anyone know the significance of the 10 and 20 designations? 10 bar and 20 bar? Something else? Here's my 20:









~sherry.



tee530 said:


> Have really enjoyed reading this thread. Some beautiful watches, and some well-deserved attention to an underappreciated vintage brand.
> 
> My Eterna-Matic Kontiki 10. Sold as the Kontiki Nautic in Europe. 1489K movement, horizontally brushed aluminum dial, chunky indices, and matchstick hands.
> 
> Still has the original signed crystal: see the five balls barely visible in the center of the lower picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## tee530

Popoki Nui said:


> Hey cool! I see the logo in your crystal. Yours is a KonTiki 10. I have a KonTiki 20. Anyone know the significance of the 10 and 20 designations? 10 bar and 20 bar? Something else?
> 
> ~sherry.


I've wondered about the various Kontiki numbers as well, and would welcome any enlightenment.

The most common explanation is that this is a depth rating, with 10 = either 10 m or 10 atm (100 m), and 20 = 20 m or 20 atm (200 m). I'm not sure about this, as I believe the Kontiki 10 was rated to 20 atm (200m) as was the Kontiki 20. Also, I've seen pictures of a Kontiki 60 model, and it certainly didn't look like a 600 m dive watch.

So if not depth rating, then how about a year designation? For this work, the Kontiki 10 would commemorate 10 years after Heyerdahl's expedition, and the 20 the 20th anniversary. Problems again, as this would require the Kontiki 10 to have been released in 1957 and the 20 in 1967. I believe both were introduced more or less contemporaneously in the early to mid 1960s, with the 10 maybe earlier by a year. Plus, again the problem of the Kontiki 60, which was a 1970's watch.

So, perhaps this numbering was no more than a model designation, similar to I, II, III.

Anyone else?


----------



## sherwoodschwartz

i had been of the belief that the 10 and 20 designations pertained to anniversaries as well, although i have no idea how i came to that conclusion. i can think of no evidence i've seen.

for some reason i started a different thread for this one, which was silly of me, so i'll throw it in here even though it's the ugly dog in this race:


----------



## tee530

sherwoodschwartz said:


> for some reason i started a different thread for this one, which was silly of me, so i'll throw it in here even though it's the ugly dog in this race:


Ugly dog, no way! More like rugged beauty. 

This must be an early caliber, judging by the screw balance. Adjusted to 2 positions and perlage on the base plate, so this was no basement quality movement.

Love the distinctive stepped design, reminds me of a Mayan pyramid.

.


----------



## Popoki Nui

tee530 said:


> Ugly dog, no way! More like rugged beauty.
> 
> This must be an early caliber, judging by the screw balance. Adjusted to 2 positions and perlage on the base plate, so this was no basement quality movement.
> .


Not ugly by any means! Heck...the rotor itself is lovely. Thanks for the pic!


----------



## river rat

Here is my one and only Eterna it's a generation one none screw down crown Eterna-matic Super-kontiki.








The dial not in great shape but it has some cool looking hands.I think the bezel ring is a replacement.


----------



## jjmurillo

This past weekend i visited my In-Laws in California. To my surprise my father in law pulled a Vintage Eterna-Matic 3003 and said.. I want you to have it! This watch is gorgeous and in perfect condition. The watch was purchased in the Tehran in 1977 as a wedding present to my father in Law. He wore the watch often in the 1970s but then he put it away and never used it again. Saturday he gave it to me.. I gave the crown a few turns and Voila!!! It has been keeping perfect time since.

Enjoy the pictures


----------



## Marrick

That is classy.:-!

Please do not run it any more until you have had it serviced. If it hasn't been run for decades, the oil will have dried up and running it will cause damage. Its a quality piece and well worth keeping in good condition.


----------



## jjmurillo

Marrick said:


> That is classy.:-!
> 
> Please do not run it any more until you have had it serviced. If it hasn't been run for decades, the oil will have dried up and running it will cause damage. Its a quality piece and well worth keeping in good condition.


Thank you, I am planning to have my watchmaker service it soon. I will follow your advice.


----------



## Popoki Nui

You lucky guy! That is a lovely watch. Please get it serviced to prevent damage, and wear it in good health!



jjmurillo said:


> This past weekend i visited my In-Laws in California. To my surprise my father in law pulled a Vintage Eterna-Matic 3003 and said.. I want you to have it! This watch is gorgeous and in perfect condition. The watch was purchased in the Tehran in 1977 as a wedding present to my father in Law. He wore the watch often in the 1970s but then he put it away and never used it again. Saturday he gave it to me.. I gave the crown a few turns and Voila!!! It has been keeping perfect time since.
> 
> Enjoy the pictures


----------



## RobW

Here is a 1960 Eterna Vision manual wind.


----------



## Marrick

Which is lovely.:-!

Welcome to our forum.;-)


----------



## vinylgreek

Marrick said:


> Which is lovely.:-!
> 
> Welcome to our forum.;-)


+1

Additionally, I really have developed a strong attraction to no day/date watches and this is a wonderful example.


----------



## trim

Absolutely lovely Eternas. This thread is entirely to blame for my latest purchase:










It will need a new glass (Does anyone know the part number?), but otherwise seems OK. I was rather taken by the clean dial. The condition of the movement is presently a mystery, although it is apparently working.

So, while I am waiting for it to arrive, can anyone tell me anything about it? I see it is very similar to discordianist's.

I am going to say pre 61 although it shares hands and similar dial to the 61 Centenaire's, as it shares a linen dial with Casg's second Eterna-matic 1956 Centenaire along with the larger 5 bearing logo (like sixtysix's one). I'll guess 1959-60.

How far off am I?

I wonder why the 5 bearing logo started medium, grew larger and then shrunk in the wash. Does seem to have been a consistent thing.


----------



## trim

This is an unashamed thread necro... :-x

My Eterna-Matic in the previous post is back from the watchmaker with a new crystal and service, and it was joined late last week by another eterna-matic (right). :-!


----------



## sherwoodschwartz

beautiful!

love the linen dial.


----------



## vinylgreek

sherwoodschwartz said:


> beautiful!
> 
> Love the linen dial.


 +1


----------



## dena4yeshua

@ Trim 
This is very similar to my fathers watch I inherited. What year is it? What are they "worth" to collectors. Where do I go to get the crystal replaced?
The seriel # is 4756530. The face on mine appears to be more satin than linen. I nothing about watch collecting. I am a complete novice. Please help me . Is there a book or catalog on Eterna's I can buy or look it up


----------



## sherwoodschwartz

hello. 

to answer your questions in order:

1. it is difficult to pin down the exact manufacture date of eternas. the movement and general styling give us clues. i would guess trim's to be from the 60s. 

2. valuations aren't really done here. it's too problematic. if you have an ebay account, go to the closed auction search and look up eternamatics. you'll get an idea what they go for. 

3. as far as i know, there is no book going into detail concerning eternas. they are mentioned in several books that cover watches in general. 

they are excellent timepieces, well-made and good value on the vintage market. you should investigate your local area for a competent watchmaker to service your heirloom.


----------



## DL359

sherwoodschwartz said:


> eternamatics are all automatic. in fact, if the dial is marked 'eterna automatic' you can bet there's a bumper movement inside. if it's marked 'eternamatic' then it should be a full rotor. if simply 'eterna' expect a handwind. now, obviously incorrect redials are a factor, but i have found that formula to be pretty reliable.


I know this is months after the fact, but I'm just now reading this thread and wanted to share a bit more information regarding the above. Eterna's quartz driven watches also just say Eterna on the dial, similar to the manual (non-automatic) movements. This does not apply to their earlier "electronic" watches which also ran on a battery, but had Eterna-Sonic on the dial. I believe they may have licensed Bulova's Accutron movements for those. Finally, the relatively newer l'Historique models, such as the 1935 model, which are going for that retro look, also have the simple name Eterna on the dial, even though many, if not all, of them actually have either quartz driven or automatic movements.


----------



## Gravina

Hi to all,

My first Eterna













































and new entry










Cheers from Brazil

Douglas Gravina


----------



## TheJohnP

What a coincidence that this thread came back to the forefront as I just happened to take some pictures of my Eterna Challenger this morning! So without further ado, enjoy way too many pics.



















































This retirement watch was from an employee of the Hotel Almonte, which was in Ontario Canada from what I could find online. Runs superbly for a 60+ year old watch!


----------



## river rat

Etena Kontiki Super IDF Issue IDF cir.1970
























Military issue marks.








Next to it's little brother.


----------



## audiomann1973

Eterna-Matic Centenaire "61"

















Caliber 1428U


----------



## sherwoodschwartz

Gravina said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> My first Eterna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and new entry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers from Brazil
> 
> Douglas Gravina


oh. my.

that first kontiki 20 is unbelievably lovely.


----------



## Popoki Nui

Gravina said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> My first Eterna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and new entry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers from Brazil
> 
> Douglas Gravina


----------



## Tony C.

Excellent, underrated vintage brand...


----------



## trim

Tasty tasty. 

I have two Centenaires incoming this week, neither is perfect but will fine after some TLC (yes, I finally have a '56 and a '61 :-!). That brings my total to 5 Eternas. 

100% due to this thread :-d


----------



## trim

First one came already! A 1429U Cal. Centenaire - seems flashy for 1956. The wrong hands don't help. Linen dial. Spots on the watch are rain.










Now I just need to find the right hands (gold stick hands, but very long @ 14mm and 10mm). No second hand to achieve the super ultra thin watch profile, but with a high dome crystal fitted :think: - that'll have to go in the bin as well.


----------



## georges zaslavsky

here is mine eterna matic 1000 cal 1489k from 1971


----------



## RonD.

I'll toss mine into the mix:









Mine doesn't say Eternamatic. It is a bumper automatic. Probably from the 1950s. I have to say that this is one of the nicest looking watches in my collection, but it also has such a high quality to it.. from the dial and case to the movement.. really nice quality.

I almost hate to admit that I found this at the Salvation Army for... $1! I thought it looked cool, and then a watch buddy of mine who is not a big dope like me said "those are really great watches". He wasn't kidding. I found a cool mesh band with round ends for it. Feels great on the wrist.

Great watches guys.. are most of the Eternamatics shown from the 1960s?
Ron


----------



## Popoki Nui

Just beautiful. And for a dollar!? I've found some bargains in thrift shops in my time, but nothing as sweet as that. Congrats!



RonD. said:


> I'll toss mine into the mix:
> 
> View attachment 383582
> 
> 
> Mine doesn't say Eternamatic. It is a bumper automatic. Probably from the 1950s. I have to say that this is one of the nicest looking watches in my collection, but it also has such a high quality to it.. from the dial and case to the movement.. really nice quality.
> 
> I almost hate to admit that I found this at the Salvation Army for... $1! I thought it looked cool, and then a watch buddy of mine who is not a big dope like me said "those are really great watches". He wasn't kidding. I found a cool mesh band with round ends for it. Feels great on the wrist.
> 
> Great watches guys.. are most of the Eternamatics shown from the 1960s?
> Ron


----------



## Popoki Nui

Links to some of my previous pics seem broken, so at the risk of wasting bandwidth, here are my three Eternas:
Centenaire '61:









Chronometre ca 1960:









KonTiki ca 1970:









...


----------



## o.v.e

My KonTiki:


----------



## trim

Nice one OVE. Even better on a strap on your wrist :-!

A Kontiki is on my list, but I had to get a Centeraire '61 first.

Yep Sherry, that is the one I am jealous of. I hope mine is OK when it arrives.

P.S. I love the fact that this thread is still going.


----------



## rabbitrun

This thread is directly responsible for my second vintage purchase, an Eterna-Matic 1411. In the couple days I've had it, it's been keeping time well within COSC. A truly beautiful, high-quality watch!


----------



## Popoki Nui

Sweet! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## farar

I found this thread via Public Forum and this is my little old buddy. I inherited it from my grandfather who got it for his 60th birthday and I guess it was made in '73. Before I've got the watch it was kept in my mother's drawer (it was all beaten up - glass cracked, crown chafed, case scrapped, you know the drawers' drill) so I took no chances and send it back home to Grenchen for some cleaning, oiling and other healthy procedures.

The strangest thing is that it absolutely changed my thoughts about watch size - before, I wouldn't EVER think about wearing a 34 mm watch. Now, I don't mind. In fact, I love it!


----------



## sherwoodschwartz

centenaire


----------



## MichaelG

*I really like mine*

It's been on my wrist for a solid month. I'm keeping my eyes open for another nice Eterna, but so far no luck. :think:


----------



## John MS

Nice looking Eterna. I think that Eterna should be praised for introducing the ball bearing supported winding rotor back in the late 1940's. It was arguably the last and single biggest improvement in mechanical wristwatch technology.


----------



## TimClynes

I saw this second hand watch today and fell in love with, and bought it.

Had been looking for a classic 60's slim watch for a long time. This was listed as Eterna 9ct Gold circa 1960. If anyone knows any more about it I'd be pleased to hear.


----------



## Marrick

Hi and welcome.

That is lovely - nice buy.:-!

If you know someone who can take the back off without scratching it, your Eterna will have a serial number on the movement. There is no list of these on the internet, but Eterna ETERNA - Nothing but Watchmaking (contact button bottom right) are really good at looking them up and will tell you the production year.

Someone else may know something more useful.;-)


----------



## sherwoodschwartz

although it is a minor side-note to your greater point on investigating the movement- i don't think there is a back on that watch to take off. it appears to me to be a front-loader.


----------



## sherwoodschwartz

waited a long time to add one of these:


----------



## bubba48

Eterna...........but not only Matic




























An "automatic"....










,,,with the last bumper (cal. 833-S) before the introduction of the ball bearing rotor.


----------



## georges zaslavsky

sherwoodschwartz said:


> waited a long time to add one of these:


congrats:-!


----------



## sherwoodschwartz

might as well add the latest:


----------



## Sparcster

Great thread....

Was only thinking yesterday... I should start an 'Eterna' thread to rival the ever popular Enicar thread. This must have passed me by on more than one occasion.

I will need to take some pics... Had an Eterna arrive today and one expected tomorrow... 

Again... Great thread!!!


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Very nice, very clean. Looks rather 1960s to me. Just a touch bland, IMO - the 1950s watches have a certain style which was never equalled thereafter (except for by identical "retro" design copies in recent years).....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Sparcster

Hartmut Richter said:


> Looks rather 1960s to me. Just a touch bland


Oh... Maybe I won't post my new (60s) arrival ;-)


----------



## James A

What a feast for the eye's and mind. So glad for this Thread reprise Sherwoodschwartz. Now I am late for work.

Regards,


----------



## sherwoodschwartz

Hartmut Richter said:


> Very nice, very clean. Looks rather 1960s to me. Just a touch bland, IMO - the 1950s watches have a certain style which was never equalled thereafter (except for by identical "retro" design copies in recent years).....
> 
> Hartmut Richter


to each his own. i like your use of that word 'clean'. i like the aesthetics of simplicity and eterna does it well. this watch is 37mm and has a nice presence.


----------



## HIPdeluxe

1964 KonTiki


----------



## laikrodukas

That dial!!


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Is it the dial or the crystal?!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Kingmatic

Great thread !!

My humble contribution

Regards

Kingmatic


----------



## Tony C.




----------



## sherwoodschwartz

Hartmut Richter said:


> Is it the dial or the crystal?!
> 
> Hartmut Richter


it's the crystal.


----------



## sherwoodschwartz

some different pics:


----------



## Tony C.




----------



## Charon

Sorry about the image quality.o|


----------



## James A

Eterna 1247T. Circa 1950.







Regards,


----------



## HIPdeluxe

sherwoodschwartz said:


> it's the crystal.


Yes, it's the original '5 ball' crystal...fine stress cracks, the dial is in excellent shape.
Believe it or not, on the wrist and in most light conditions it's actually quite OK.
It's just at that angle, which I photograph most of my watches at, with the low afternoon sun from the opposite angle...it makes it look a complete disaster!


----------



## reservedemarche

HIPdeluxe said:


> 1964 KonTiki
> 
> View attachment 1485885
> 
> 
> View attachment 1485886



















I have an Eterna Kontiki but it is handcranked movement and how ship at backside of the case. My fahter bought this watch in 1960 somthign from a relative of mine whom has a watch shop. I have not seen any KonTiki with handwound movements, almost every KonTiki got Eternamatic movement. Crystal on my watch is original.

Cheers
Johan


----------



## sherwoodschwartz

interesting watch. i have seen a non-auto eterna kon tiki, but the pics were bad and i couldn't tell if was genuine or not. this is a mystery. although your pics aren't great, the dial appears to have the correct fonts. better pics would help. also, movement shots and inside the caseback shots might illuminate us as well. i have read that eterna is a very helpful company when fielding coorespondence concering older watches. you might try emailing them.


----------



## SilkeN

Oh...Here you can really get an idea series of beautiful and interesting wrist watches made by Eterna. But they excist since 1856 and build since that time exellent watches. Unfortunately I can't present you really early onces but I guess their beautiful and reliable pocket watches should not go unmentioned.

I like to present two of them in tula cases:









The pocket watch about 1908 and the one with the alarm around 1906. J.Stöckel was the lokal seller in Vienna.
Here are their movements :









Kaliber 165 and victoria alarm clock movement with cloche (DGRM 97674 simular)

Kind regards Silke


----------



## RTB

SilkeN....Nice !.....you don't see many of those two push pin adjusting alarms about, I have one in gunmetal but yours is a beauty ! 
You're right, time for some early works of art 

Been enjoying this thread a lot & appreciate everyone's effort to post up, so my turn .........

This is my earliest Schild Freres & Cie. serial numbered 'Victoria' alarm, pretty special I think as you can see, no seconds dial, she's in a solid nickel case & is a big 51 cal. They measure approx. 56mm in outta dia. she is stamped PROT inside the movements cross mark. Mikrolisk & other sites date her approx. 1897, not sure myself with that early number. Her and her younger brother,(photo of them together in my album I think), both keep perfect time. Not bad for 100 plus years old. I'll post more of my little collection as time allows 

Thanks again 'all' for sharing yours with us.

Best wishes, later......


----------



## reservedemarche

sherwoodschwartz said:


> interesting watch. i have seen a non-auto eterna kon tiki, but the pics were bad and i couldn't tell if was genuine or not. this is a mystery. although your pics aren't great, the dial appears to have the correct fonts. better pics would help. also, movement shots and inside the caseback shots might illuminate us as well. i have read that eterna is a very helpful company when fielding coorespondence concering older watches. you might try emailing them.


Thank you for your reply. I shall get better pictures of the watch... Sorry, I don't have the tools to open the case.....Thank for teh suggestion. I shall write to Eterna and ask for more information. I have seen one exact watch in Switzerland some years ago....


----------



## SilkeN

I guess your dating should be right. This 'victoria's' have been an earliest serie as far as I know and the first patent for alarm pocket watches of Kurt Freres is datet 1882. Email dials don't age and if they don't get damaged they look as they've just left the manufacture . I've found the other nickel one in your funny album . 

Kind regards Silke


----------



## RTB

Gone quite in here :^{

So here's more on the other nickel to bump it up......

He's another of the 51 cal. 20" ' movements variants, but with the seconds sub-dial, also in a solid nickel case very similar to the first though, has the 'PROT' stamp again in the cross/movement, but the serial # is dated approx. 1902. This case bow still has the small 'IXL' stamp just showing.
I think some of the watches are very fortunate/lucky with their owners over the years & I hope to continue that tradition  This one was another like that, just a little dirty inside & a very fine hair line at the sub-dial. 
Both these nickel cased ones from my non-lumed SFC alarm tribute collection were for the German market, going by the bell markings on both of them  It all works great too, not that I run them often. It does have a totally different sounding "tick" in comparison to the first one. 
I'm not into 'flash' myself, what I like & connected to about SFC/Eternas history & these early PW alarms, is their industrial feel in your hand, especially the gunmetal ones......a working mans watch.....his every day tool  They, & a few others , wanted the normal person to be able to afford a good quality watch back in the beginning, cool I thought !

More later....enjoy.


----------



## RTB

BUMP 

I'd like to see some more wrists ..... but you'll have to settle for PW's from me.

Here's my favourite dial design of the early alarms...............you can never have toooo many projects


----------



## Habitant

WOW! What a beauty!



RTB said:


> BUMP
> 
> I'd like to see some more wrists ..... but you'll have to settle for PW's from me.
> 
> Here's my favourite dial design of the early alarms...............you can never have toooo many projects


----------



## SilkeN

Really a gread design 

Regards Silke


----------



## laikrodukas

Should not it be 3 center hands on an alarm watch?


----------



## RTB

laikrodukas said:


> Should not it be 3 center hands on an alarm watch?


Yes mate, it's one of a few I still have to get to in my projects to improve/fix.


----------



## RTB

A couple more then, guess it's up to me 

Left(51 size but with alarm set arrows in 'both' directions  = 1911,....................... Right, 52 size branded, "Wm.Barthman".USA.(who are still operating/selling today) = 1914.

My most unlucky on the right, she still runs but had a harder life ;( I should have known because of the wrong minute hand being fitted, & payed more attention to detail in the zoom photos when I brought this one years ago  live & learn.


----------



## RTB

She looked OK didn't she, but she's a little sad ;(

I've seen this type of damage a lot over the years on these, it's caused by not lining up the gold alarm set hand with the inner slot in the bezel before re-installing it onto the watch case, & is made worse if they turn the bezel with it jammed under it ........... Humans in to much of a hurry me thinks.
There was excessive grease hiding the centre dial damage on this one too, so you need to always be looking at the details


----------



## RTB

One more  

This one is approx. 1908,' IXL' stamp on the bow, 'PROT' inside the cross on the movement, & has the Schild Freres & Co. registered 1906 brevet '35843' stamped into the bell. Was also for the German market going by the bell markings..... & yes, she needs a clean  but is working perfectly


----------



## James A

Hi RTB and hello from this one.




Not sure on the Cal.

Regards,


----------



## SilkeN

@ RTB
You shouldn't be so critical with the right one. The dial is nearly perfect and the letters are complete. Just spend her a night in washing-up liquit some bathroom email and a matching hour hand and she'll look as nice as your youngest daughter . In my eyes she owns a special charme. Of course he others are intersting and nice too. Thank you for sharing.

@James.A
Lovely with the cream dial. I'm not sure about the calibre (I guess RTB can help  ) but I'm quite sure its a early one. 


KInd regards Silke


----------



## jspollmann

Hi,

I recently bought an Eternamatic Centenaire with kind of a dirty dial (see picture). I was wondering if I can clean this myself as the dial seems to be from the same steel as the case. My biggest concern is that I wipe out the name eternamatic and Centenaire.

Any advise regarding the possibility of cleaning, cleaning materials, etc. is welcome! Thank you.


----------



## RTB

Hello SikeN & James A, excuse the late reply, been flat out trying to beat the wet seasons arrival,(watch time then 

SilkeN.....I like the two pin set model a lot too, I wish they had made them in the bigger 51 cal size so the old fella could see them better   she will get attention a bit later, as I like to start on the ones that need the most fixed. Or make me the most courious. I like mysterys as well as puzzels 
I'm just happy to have an example of one in my little collection.

Jame A.....I think you'll find it's a 52 cal. 18 " ' model, going by the movement style. It will probably measure approx. 51mm across the outta case, they do very slightly between 50-52mm & it also depends on the case material as well, the 51 cal. 20 " ' is larger & range between 54-56mm. Yours is the lumed model of my unluckyist William Barthman 52 cal.
The dial on yours is really nice, seems to have had a modification to the inner bezel, maybe the tip of the alarm hand broke off at some point & they couldn't find another, nice trick to over come the problem though.


Thought you all might like to see more detail of the Barthman............I have been getting little jobs done when time allows, like removing the broken off alarm bell mounting screw with the lemon juice trick 
& after seeing how it came up with a little scratch removing, I think I'll polish that plate as well as all the screw heads, & maybe the other plate too, when I pull it down next time to clean etc.

See you in two months when the wet gets here


----------



## reservedemarche

sherwoodschwartz said:


> interesting watch. i have seen a non-auto eterna kon tiki, but the pics were bad and i couldn't tell if was genuine or not. this is a mystery. although your pics aren't great, the dial appears to have the correct fonts. better pics would help. also, movement shots and inside the caseback shots might illuminate us as well. i have read that eterna is a very helpful company when fielding coorespondence concering older watches. you might try emailing them.


I decided that its now or never. Eterna responded very politely. I will take this to my local watchrepair and have it serviced, a new strap fitted and then sell or trade it.

_"Dear Sir,

We are pleased to count you to our customers, and we thank you for having taken the time to contact us.

Please find below the requested information for your time piece:
Watch Ref. 130T
Year of production 1964
Movement Calibre No. 1408 
__The spare parts still available for this model however we do not have any information regarding how many Model was made.
_
_We hope these information will help you.
_
_Kind regards,
_
_Bouchra Lehmann_

_ After Sales Assistant"_


----------



## sherwoodschwartz

my latest eterna is a kontiki 20:


----------



## Betadingo

I like the Birks branded Eternas.


----------



## sherwoodschwartz

i like that dial. very cool.

here's a slightly better shot of the kontiki:


----------



## Tony C.

Not only accurate, attractive and in exceptional condition, but it hacks, too!


----------



## sherwoodschwartz

beautiful as always tony. may i take a stab at the caliber? 1020?

edit- now that i think if it, im not sure they made a hacking version of the 1020. but the 600 series?


----------



## Tony C.

sherwoodschwartz said:


> beautiful as always tony. may i take a stab at the caliber? 1020?
> 
> edit- now that i think if it, im not sure they made a hacking version of the 1020. but the 600 series?


Thank you. Not a 1020, but rather an 1116, I believe. Dates to around 1946.


----------



## DaBaeker

posting my '59 kontiki because a) its beautiful, of course. b) i just recently discovered the 'joy' of vintage eternal and c) i have looked at literally 100s of vintage kontikis and can not find index markers anything like the ones on this one. I think the asymmetrical 'X' markers at 12, 6 and 9 are supposed to be a reference to the kontiki raft sails. I've see markers similar but not like these. And the other minute markers are raised posts with triangles on top they may reference the original triangle indexes. But I would like to see a photo of index's like mine so I can stop imagining I have a 'one-of-a-kind' (don't we all wish for that sometimes). I'm sure eventually I run across a similar eternal dial. In the meantime-I am still on the hunt for other interesting vintage Eterna's as I can easily see these becoming the next 'new' thing in vintage watches over the next 4-5 years.


----------



## mrsamsa

Here's my newly acquired Birks Challenger. Currently being serviced.


----------



## mrsamsa

It's back!
New mainspring and a few other internal parts that were not working properly. Timegrapher at the repair place said -3-4 seconds per day.


----------



## sherwoodschwartz

really lovely. enjoy it.


----------



## mrsamsa

Here are a couple more shots of mine.

With a new, much nicer band:









And here's a (somewhat poor) shot showing the domed dial, and applied dial markings:


----------



## DaBaeker

I am SO praising the attention to detail on this 58-59 Eterna Kontiki. I still haven't found a similar dial anywhere I've searched. I am sure it references the first Kontiki with compass point markers. Maybe the 12 6 & 9 are referencing the asymmetric sails of the raft? [i know, obsessed with minute details] Finishing and accuracy are both fantastic as well.


----------



## sherwoodschwartz

newest addition. ive always wanted a chronograph, but been reluctant as servicing in my area is problematic. this is also by far the newest watch i've ever purchased. it's also the largest. that's been something ive had to get used to. now i just need to get a brown alligator band for it.


----------



## Habitant

Can I double like this?????? Superb watch - more shots?



sherwoodschwartz said:


> newest addition. ive always wanted a chronograph, but been reluctant as servicing in my area is problematic. this is also by far the newest watch i've ever purchased. it's also the largest. that's been something ive had to get used to. now i just need to get a brown alligator band for it.


----------



## sherwoodschwartz

thanks!

here's a few wrist shots. my photography skillz are poor.


----------



## Tony C.




----------



## sherwoodschwartz

as always Tony, beautiful example.


----------



## Tony C.

sherwoodschwartz said:


> as always Tony, beautiful example.


Thank you! I'm not a pocket watch collector, but couldn't resist this one for two reasons. First, I'm a big fan of vintage Eterna, and secondly, while the "chronometre" designation on many early watches (both pocket and wrist) carried less meaning than after the trials began, in this case the movement is clearly good-class, finished quite well, attractive, and consistent with the designation.


----------



## sherwoodschwartz

Tony C. said:


> Thank you! I'm not a pocket watch collector, but couldn't resist this one for two reasons. First, I'm a big fan of vintage Eterna, and secondly, while the "chronometre" designation on many early watches (both pocket and wrist) carried less meaning than after the trials began, in this case the movement is clearly good-class, finished quite well, attractive, and consistent with the designation.


i have been tempted by more than one of these over the years. and i think your feelings are correct here, it is a beautifully finished movement, and the company didn't employ that designation as often as some others- by a long shot.

i follow interesting pieces on the bay just to see what prices are doing and how well i can gauge the market. ive noticed an uptick in the chronometers. pieces with all the correct markers and unquestionable dials are selling well. an 18k wrist recently went for about 1k. that's still a far cry from vintage omega territory...but frankly vintage omega territory is filled with crazy people. nice people, but crazy.


----------



## Tony C.

sherwoodschwartz said:


> i have been tempted by more than one of these over the years. and i think your feelings are correct here, it is a beautifully finished movement, and the company didn't employ that designation as often as some others- by a long shot.
> 
> i follow interesting pieces on the bay just to see what prices are doing and how well i can gauge the market. ive noticed an uptick in the chronometers. pieces with all the correct markers and unquestionable dials are selling well. an 18k wrist recently went for about 1k. that's still a far cry from vintage omega territory...but frankly vintage omega territory is filled with crazy people. nice people, but crazy.


Yeah, vintage Omega are, to put it mildly, _fully valued_ at the moment. In truth, I am sure that some areas of the vintage watch market, including Omega, are in bubble territory.

As I've mentioned from time to time, I believe that Eterna, Certina and Mido often represent excellent value in the vintage marketplace.


----------



## sherwoodschwartz

Tony C. said:


> Yeah, vintage Omega are, to put it mildly, _fully valued_ at the moment. In truth, I am sure that some areas of the vintage watch market, including Omega, are in bubble territory.
> 
> As I've mentioned from time to time, I believe that Eterna, Certina and Mido often represent excellent value in the vintage marketplace.


indeed. one merely has to look at the production numbers to realize where the scarcity lay. it's more complicated than that of course, but vintage omega prices are starting to seem like a perpetual motion machine.

i've read a bit about certina, and have seen some really lovely examples, but mido is a bit of a mystery to me. i'll have to investigate.


----------



## Tony C.

sherwoodschwartz said:


> i've read a bit about certina, and have seen some really lovely examples, but mido is a bit of a mystery to me. i'll have to investigate.


The early Certina DS models are excellent watches. As for Mido, do some research into their cases. They shared a certain type with Alpina, Movado, and some rather big names.

Part of the reason that they are undervalued, in a sense, is because they made mostly smaller watches. The 33-34mm models feel fairly substantial on the wrist, though, and even their 28-32mm models are quite popular in the Japanese market.


----------



## sherwoodschwartz

got a nice brown alligator strap for it. really like this watch. not vintage but...


----------



## colgex

sherwoodschwartz said:


> newest addition. ive always wanted a chronograph, but been reluctant as servicing in my area is problematic. this is also by far the newest watch i've ever purchased. it's also the largest. that's been something ive had to get used to. now i just need to get a brown alligator band for it.


I have an Eterna Vaughan and I wonder why the brand does not receive more love.


----------



## sherwoodschwartz

cool. i don't think i've ever seen a picture of one outside of the marketing stuff. nice watch.


----------



## DaBaeker

colgex said:


> I have an Eterna Vaughan and I wonder why the brand does not receive more love.


A) I love Eterna and today I have 'twins'. My wife thinks I am nuts going gaga for what she sees as the same exact watch but its all in the index markers. I love Eterna's incredibly ingenious, playful and unique designs for index markers in the 50s especially on Kontikis.

The 'new' '57 is the one with the 'stonehenge' style index's with the twin 'canoe' shape @ 12. The other I have had for a little while and also fell for it because it too had great index markers. These-in my (fanatical wis) analysis were based on the original compass points of the first Kontiki as well as the 12-6-9 are tiny little stylized kontiki rafts (they are asymmetrical, hence, my thought that they are references to the sails on raft) . When one gets this deep into the tiny details it is beyond explaining the passion of a hobby.





and b) what exactly is an Eterna 'Vaughn'? The grey dial is great looking. I have only recently started with Eterna 50s-60s in my collection and I'm only familiar with the Kontiki, Centenaire and the plain Eterna-matics.


----------



## colgex

DaBaeker said:


> b) what exactly is an Eterna 'Vaughn'? The grey dial is great looking.


It is one of the newest models with the EternaMatic in-house movements. You can find more information on the Eterna website.


----------



## DaBaeker

colgex said:


> It is one of the newest models with the EternaMatic in-house movements. You can find more information on the Eterna website.


Oh. I get it. not vintage. That watch is probably the most vintage looking 'new' I've seen in a while. Most re-issues like Omega's new/old 50s SM have some clues they are homages. Your Eterna looks right out of the 50s. Also like the split date window


----------



## kimmop

Vintage Anatomic, ca. 1972-3. Was sold as NOS, looks pretty close to it, no scratches etc. Original strap and handtag came with it, swapped to RIOS alligator for use.


----------



## sherwoodschwartz

the latest- cal 834 bumper auto. my first eterna bumper, and my first black dialed eterna.


----------



## Tony C.

Speaking of black dialed bumpers...


----------



## DaBaeker

A Sad Vintage Eterna Story:

I was excited to receive this SS kontiki in beautiful external condition (* I have since noticed that the case is over polished -something I was too focused on the rust to even notice. thats a bad on my part) a few weeks back and posted pics along with its 'twin'. 



The seller was top rated and had 100% feedback so there was really no issue. He communicated well and when it was delivered it was fine. It ran with apparent ease and accuracy. Second day in I was in the mountains of northern PA. It was an intensely humid day and I looked down and saw a few beads of moisture under crystal. First thought: "uh-oh" but no panic. I took it off and di the drying things we all know about and the moisture cleared. But I still decided to mention to seller since it was only 2 days in. He seemed incredulous and insisted it was serviced and completely clean. Needless to say-I had to examine further and removed the case back and found this(keep in mind ALL 12 photos showed a pristine watch and the exterior was as expected):





Now...I'm no expert on corrosion but I think its safe to say this corrosion and rust did not occur in the 5 days between sellers packing-shipping and it being delivered to me. Without going into all the gritty details I informed seller with photos and he completely denied that it was possible the movement in his watch was the same as my photos. So I had to open a case (the first ever in my 15yrs on eBay) and showed his pictures versus mine. I pointed out the the rusted movement would have been impossible to remove from his watch without destroying the screws holding in the retaining clips as they are rusted in place. I told him I would win and he should assume something happened between his watchmaker and shipping but he was adamant. And it only took a couple days for eBay to affirm my case and he petulantly send a 100% refund(remember-he also had an extensive 100% feedback so I had to assume he just could not understand how it could happen-but it did)

I told him I was more disappointed than he was as I like everything about the watch but thought the rust would cause many problems and it would cost at least $100 or more to repair. Her wasn't willing. And sure enough-by the time I got home from mountains the watch lost its ability to manually wind and she the time was set and the crown pushed back in-the hands continued to turn until something-don't know what-shifted and the hands would stay. Oddly enough the watch remained very accurate but with the problems I had I totally assumed it was related to rust and corrosion. The end is-I won't find this unique dial anytime soon and the watch was truly in very fine external condition but too many issues to keep.
After my refund I felt bad and explained to seller that if he compared the slots in the screws in my pics and his pics he would see they are in the exact same positions which would be nearly impossible to replicate with rust.

He answered that he thinks he'll never know the "truth". I took it as a slight insult but left him positive -not glowing-feedback because he did refund and its possible his watchmaker screwed him over or just left moisture in the case.

Anyway-just though it was an interesting Eterna story and we don't often hear some of the downsides to collecting except for the most catastrophic. This was just a case of a near perfect score for a perfect price that I had to let go due to unexpected issues.

so-for now-bye-bye twin-set kontikis:
but the one on the left is still running within cosc. :


----------



## laikrodukas

At least You got a refund. 
I have been scamed by two sellers and ebay did nothing


----------



## DaBaeker

I think this iOS another 'wordy' post so I'll post the link for any interested in a spanking cool Eterna 3000 with a killer milanese mesh Eterna branded band that I had to pass on -reluctantly-for other pursuits:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321814646856?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

good luck if your into it.

So...
After my last weeks experience with a 50s Kontiki and just this past two days trying to track down the seller of yet another pristine 58 kontiki who was willing to lower his price quite a bit and then disappeared from the planet-I didn't want to take a chance that two other long coveted oldies (not quite 'grails' but definitely 'wants') would slip by while I waited for this dude to answer. There was an amazing King Seiko that I was dying for but seller would only budge down a little so I held off and there has been a SS with silver dial and silver index Zodiac Aerospace GMT that looked so sweet-like a mini Rolex Explorer2.* I love my two iconic Seawolfs but haven't really considered Zodiac at the top of my list as I tend to believe that the Seawolf was their peak. Not so much their best watch-I know there were others-but the best known in terms of design.

*the interesting segway into rollie for me is this: I have received such an incredible and large offer for my old '63 rlx GMT that I keep looking for 'secret' (to who?) excuses to set things up so selling the gmt is less traumatic and so I could appreciate the several watches I could easily have plus 50% in change. Sounds like a win-win, yes? Forget it. Try and pry the '63 from my cold dead hands and I'd likely get Mr. heston after you from the grave. I have a visceral reaction to even the thought of selling a watch Ive had for so long (1981) and in family since new. So what makes sense monetarily doesn';t always translate to enthusiastic embracement by myself. Other guys-the flippers especially-I wish I was like them. A wad of cash and 2-3 new watches and they'd be on cloud nine. Me-it makes me want to take a valium or 2. So-the theory-for what its worth-is that if I acquire another classy GMT that I like to wear often (this new Zodiac that looks a teeny bit like an explorer2) it will decrease the blow of selling GMT number 1. I seriously doubt my super-ego will allow this to pass. Anyway-too much information. Both for youse all and for me. Back to acquiring one more late 50s Kontiki in primo shape. I do know now that all I have to do is be patient. Maybe not this week or next but after that another beauty will pop up along with all the other suckers trying to sell some re-dialed or beat-up kontiki for hundreds if not over a $1000 more then what there worth. My other pet peeve? The sellers that get a hold of the most beat up scraped broken scratch an unattractive SuperKontiki one can imagine and attach the IDF forces to it and charge over $3000 for a piece of crap. True-my cousin returned in '73 from service and had the coolest SuperKontiki. But he was an anal-retentive and probably had the watch packed in cotton in his pack and wore some crappy timex with the tank crew. And while he isn;t exactly that attached to it now-after 100s of 'hints' and 45 very strong pleas =he is not parting with it anytime soon. He too much likes to have it to torture me with-that is my theory and I'm sure its true. He wears an Armitron every day to his law office for crimes sake. This is not a guy who truly appreciates the watch. But maybe it really does mean something to him and I really only tease him. I would have a hard time taking it even if he did offer. He earned it.

Non of which gets me closer to finding a replacement for the Kontiki I bought that had severe rust and corrosion -probably to the sellers surprise. (but he still didn't have to imply that maybe I had something to do with the rust-after only 12hrs post delivery! I think he can't figure out how his movement pics are so pristine and the watch he mailed me has 5-6 screws completely rusted out and other related damage. He swore it was sealed and placed in dry storage. I believe him. He has only 100% as seller of over 700 nice watches. But I wrote him that just because he treated it well doesn't mean his watchmaker left some moisture in there to spread its corrosion over time. He swears "no". And begrudgingly accepted eBays fining in my favour 100%. So-he's miffed and 'mystified' while I am just glad it over and the money is back. I really liked that watch. It ran well despite and the exterior was perfect.

anyway...

-my quest for another 'twin' to my 1st silver-dialed 50s Kontiki will have to wait until the next batter comes to plate. I would have loved this new guy from D.C. who disappeared as his pics were totally crappy but you could see the back medallion was PERFECT mint!. The case not polished and sharp and minty too. and -well-exactly what I wanted. But-the darn dude wouldn't call back. And this-after agreeing that he was eager to sell and my offer was "great". Maybe he's at the beach? The competing Zodiac GMT and the KS were both also very sweet and the returned paypal money was burning a hole in my britches. So-being the anxious bidder type-I assumed that if I waited for the Eterna guy to finally call---both the KS and the Zodiac were going to be gone. And the Zodiac was close. She was about to accept a higher offer then mine. At first I made a ridiculous low offer on Zodiac and she said "No way". Then I wrote back that I already have a Zodiac bracelet and she could keep hers and just send me a grey nato. She said "OK!" (I guess people really do put around a $150 premium on watches with stock SS bands?) She then lowered the price to $50 less then my lowest offer. So I kind of had to jump. Maybe they were all overpriced but all other Zodiac GMTs I saw were selling for upwards of $700-900. Who knows if they get even close but at just a little over $300-i can't complain about anything. (except I could have had the damn Kontiki for <$300 if the darn dude would have written back. I bet he'll write the second after I post this. Guaranteed.

Ok-so I post pics of the Zodiac when it arrives. It has 1 small issue -a portion of the SS 24hr bezel had a bit of pitting and they had a jeweler polish a bit and re-enamel. Not bad. All other aspects 100% auth. and range from 8 to 9.5 with an overall: 8.75 out of 10. It still bugs me a little thatyZodiac used snap-back cases. I have very negative associations with snap-backs but I try and not think about it. It not going for a swim.

Anyway...The main reason I'm here and praising Eternas is that there was a FOURTH eBay watch I almost snapped up just because its relatively cheap and so very sweet and immaculate-including a beautiful stock Eterna logo milanese mesh bracelet. It is an Eterna 3000-seven day. Im not sure where this fits in amongst Eterna models nor am I sure of year. I have seen a kontiki that was also called a 3000-seven-day but think that was later 60s. Anyway-it has the case style of the late 60s-early 70s King Seikos. Very angular but flowing. The mesh just makes it look smooth. So I don't know if anybody here is interested but since I am out for know I figured I'd post a link. Only one bid at the starting price of $225 (i think its reasonable for this condition and the mesh) But even if nobody biding-its worth a look. And maybe somebody will inform me where the 3000 model fits into Eternas model line from the 50s Kontiki/Centenaire up thru the 60s/70s? Better then a Kontiki, Centenaire? Entry level? Day/Date innovation? hmmm: Anyway I think its great and if I wasn't on this Kontiki kick-O would add this to my sub-group of SS, silver dialed , stick index, Stock SS bracelet collection in a pinch. Its just that with the Zodiac GMT-I was able to kill two birds with one stone. It fits the 34-39mm SS/Silver dial, etc. criteria and has a red 24hr hand/bezel to boot. Its cheating a little with allowing colour and a tool bezel but my Omega SMf300 has a red trapezoid logo. (woah. we wis can get so meticulous about our own little niche areas and sub-collections that I can't imagine many other folks-including family-would understand where the lies a passion for this pursuit in all its wonderful details. If I'm lucky enough to survive this damn disease I have and get to the point where I start consolidating my collection into display boxes-I think I blow a gourd trying to decide wether GMTs go together or by brand and Chronographs together-seiko's-their own box? Chronometer grade 3handed? wow. such much organizing, buying and coveting to do its hard to know where to start. But for me-after this Zodiac-its back to finding the perfect kontiki with unusual index markers (Eterna seemed to be particularly adept at odd, symbolic or referential index markers

Here is the eBay link with the Eterna 3000 for $225:
Vintage Men&apos;s Eterna Matic 3000 Sevenday Cal 1501K Serviced Automatic 21J Watch | eBay


----------



## sherwoodschwartz

been wanting one of these for a long time.


----------



## Tony C.

The white smear on the left side of the dial is a reflection. The original, contrasting case and bezel finishes are exceptional.


----------



## demonfinder

My only Eterna (to date).
Co-branded with the famous long standing Zurich Jewellers Beyer.
I believe the company has it`s own watch and clock museum on the premises.













Hopefully I can add another model to my collection soon


----------



## Tony C.

Bahnhofstrasse, Zürich. And yes, their museum is well-worth visiting!


----------



## mkws

I don't think I've posted mine on this thread, so here it goes (I know I keep posting it- but I think I just like it too much):

Eterna ref. 106BDT, cal. 520U, 1952:


----------



## pilotswatch

My little Eterna collection

Almost forgot my Eterna plane clock converted in a wristwatch in Poland.


----------



## bsshog40

This is my one and only Eterna. Salvaged it from a thrift store for $15. Has a nice Gold Cap on the bezel.


----------



## Sparcster

pilotswatch said:


> My little Eterna collection
> 
> Almost forgot my Eterna plane clock converted in a wristwatch in Poland.


An almost perfect collection! A very beautiful collection you have PW

Marc


----------



## trim

Sparcster said:


> An almost perfect collection! A very beautiful collection you have PW
> 
> Marc


Howdy stranger. :-!


----------



## Tony C.




----------



## pilotswatch

Thanks Sparcster, long time no see. Still collecting trench watches?


----------



## Sparcster

pilotswatch said:


> Thanks Sparcster, long time no see. Still collecting trench watches?


Currently, cutting down the collection... consolidation would probably describe it best! Spare time is a luxury I don't really have at the moment... but I can see not much has changed on WUS.

As I'm selling a few watches, I just can't believe how the prices have risen!!


----------



## pilotswatch

Happy you've got your health,the rest will settle.
Prices of trench watches have gone crazy, making good money. Stick around. Cheers.


----------



## georges zaslavsky

Old pics of my 1971 Etern Matic 1000 Cal 1489k


----------



## DaBaeker

georges zaslavsky said:


> Old pics of my 1971 Etern Matic 1000 Cal 1489k


Hello George! Long time. I see you haven't much improved I your photography skills;-). Take care old timer.

Since my omega obsession subsided a little I have gone in for some of the earliest but most exquisite kontiki dials with the most interesting index markers I think I've ever collected.


----------



## fearlessleader

I got an Eterna KonTiki white face/blue markings from a user here a bit after S.W.I. had them on sale for $500-$550 ish back in November 2015. 

It was a great watch. But I hadn't worn it much and now the second hand stops very very often at either the 9 or the 10. Making it rather useless to tell time  

Since S.W.I. is history, would anyone hazard a guess if the Kontiki might be covered by an Eterna warranty? I've found one jewelry shop listed as a dealer near me in the SF Bay Area. I'll take it there and ask them, but... if it's not under any warranty, what would be a fair minimum service charge (he says hoping that it IS a very minor service!)? 

I'm not sure that I'd feel comfy taking it to the watch repair guy that works out of a little "hole in the wall place" in SF Chinatown... Did mostly good work on some inexpensive used watch cleanings, but that Eterna cost a lot more than those used watches. Besides the A.D. is closer and much easier parking. TIA


----------



## joeabroad

I haven't seen this thread for a while, so I thought I'd give it a little bump...


----------



## Proby01

I have been following this thread for months and love it as much as I love Eternas..., I collect only 3 swiss brands (and 2 US : Hamilton and Bulova) : Eterna, Enicar and Certina, I am slowly selling all the other pieces from my collection.
I would like to now start contributing and show my latest Eterna Matic Centenaire, 18K gold, 1957, in pristine conditions, with the original signed glass... I love it... a classy piece of work !


----------



## Verdi

My Eterna deserves a photo here


----------



## Liizio

My Cal. 1411U which I recently picked up for a song.


















At 30mm it's quite small for modern standards, but luckily I have pretty small wrists.


----------



## mkws

My two Eternas, both ref. 106 BDT - 1943 28mm cal. 905H, and 1952 34mm cal. 520U:


----------



## Tony C.

Eterna has become the biggest sub-category of my vintage collection, and their time only models often represent _outstanding_ value. So Mods, feel free to delete this entire thread. :-d


----------



## Proby01

Since I am at it.... let me show my collection, here is the Eterna Sonic 1969....

QUESTION : HELP... how do your straighten photos that when uploaded are turned left or right, like the one below ?.....


----------



## Proby01

.. I am on the roll today... finally got some time to play this AM...so I am going to catch up with the posts..... I am not big on Quartz, but Eterna is Eterna, therefore here is the Eterna Quartz 4000, 1976 (still photos turned sideways... ;-(.....)

View attachment 12679719
View attachment 12679723


----------



## Proby01

.. here is the Eterna-Matic Anatomic 1972, Stretch banded....

View attachment 12679725
View attachment 12679727


----------



## Proby01

... and of course how can an Eterna collection do without a Kontiki (10), 1969 ?... ;-)
View attachment 12679729
View attachment 12679731


----------



## Proby01

... and last.. but not least... one of my all time favourites... very particular Eterna-Matic 2002, from 1972... veeeeerry 1970's shape.....
good weekend to all !
View attachment 12679735
View attachment 12679733


----------



## pilotswatch

Czech military Eterna
















and a few more Eternas..


----------



## bubba48

This is as "vintage" as me :-d


----------



## esen

Eterna from the 30s..


----------



## fearlessleader

bubba48 said:


> ... pics ...
> This is as "vintage" as me :-d


(please correct me if I'm wrong):
#1 is a Birks "Centenaire '61"
#3 is a Birks "Challenger"
#6 is a "Golfer"

But what "models" are the others please (just searching on the 'bay for "eterna" brings up so so many)? 
The last one is very nice indeed. Congratulations.


----------



## joeabroad

fearlessleader said:


> (please correct me if I'm wrong):
> #1 is a Birks "Centenaire '61"
> #3 is a Birks "Challenger"
> #6 is a "Golfer"
> 
> But what "models" are the others please (just searching on the 'bay for "eterna" brings up so so many)?
> The last one is very nice indeed. Congratulations.


Eterna wasn't ever big on naming models, especially the older ones. Birks is the name of a Canadian Jeweler, and "Challenger" is a Birks label, not an Eterna label. The Eternas pictured above, as far as I know, are known simply as Eternas. For named Eternas, let's see--Eterna-Matic, which is actually hundreds of different watches, plain Eterna, for manuals, Eterna Automatic, for bumpers, Centenaire and its derivatives (61, 71, etc.), Golfers (which are a pocket version of the Eterna-Matic), KonTiki in various shades, Chronometre (if that's a model--I've got a couple). In the 70s you started seeing more named "models." I tend to distinguish my Eternas by calibre, I guess.


----------



## bubba48

joeabroad said:


> Eterna wasn't ever big on naming models, especially the older ones. Birks is the name of a Canadian Jeweler, and "Challenger" is a Birks label, not an Eterna label. The Eternas pictured above, as far as I know, are known simply as Eternas. For named Eternas, let's see--Eterna-Matic, which is actually hundreds of different watches, plain Eterna, for manuals, Eterna Automatic, for bumpers, Centenaire and its derivatives (61, 71, etc.), Golfers (which are a pocket version of the Eterna-Matic), KonTiki in various shades, Chronometre (if that's a model--I've got a couple). In the 70s you started seeing more named "models." I tend to distinguish my Eternas by calibre, I guess.


:-!


----------



## priamo

How can you not love Eterna
Ladies Ebay photo (L), Jurgensgermany (R). Both serviced.


----------



## nick10

Here is my latest acquisition, a beautiful Eterna-Matic 3000 ref 146T from about 1964 with cal 1466U


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Hah! The precursor to the modern ETA 2892.....

Nice watch - and very clean!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## nick10

I sent an e-mail to Eterna to find more information about my watch and this was the response:

"
Unfortunately, a lot of the ETERNA history is no longer available to us. Your watch reference is definitely no longer known to us and most probably older than 50 years. We can barely find information about models older than the 1970’s.

We can just inform you about Eterna Matic 3000 solid gold capped 1962. Case ref 146T. Calibre 1466 U quick date setting is based on an ETA 2498 movement but made to Eterna specification in 1967 this ETA movement caliber 2498 is also used in later produced Eterna 3000 model watches caliber 1500.

Watch with softly textured dial, signed crown and signed glass, non-brand strap and buckle."

While I certainly appreciate that they responded to my request, I am sad to hear that the company doesn't know much about it's own history and curious why this is happening, considering that in the answers from the company I have seen in various threads, they seemed pretty much knowledgeable.

Your thoughts;


----------

